# water in spray painting



## Jeff MD (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello gang I'm new to the forum but not to painting. I spray lacquer and 2k urethane and i am having a lot of water trapment problems. We have had a very wet summer and i have a water filter set up about 15 feet from my upright compressor .Is there any drawings of proper compressor and hose line setups with where to put the filters?

Thanks Jeff


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jeff and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------

